# Sorry, just cannot recommend TSC Subsoiler



## Photoman (Jul 7, 2020)

I tried the Tractor Supply Co. subsoiler but no joy.

see what happened in my short video.






at least they took it back with no hassles. have a different aftermarket one on order


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TSC CountryLine is made by King Kutter. They are a low cost solution, not high on the quality list. 

You'll need to get something a bit stronger like https://heavyhitch.com products.
https://heavyhitch.com/product/ripper-sub-soiler-potato-plow-middle-buster/

I have the low-end LMC box blade with the rippers. All I need to do is buy taller and thicker rippers, and it's good to go.

My collection of tractor attachments are a mix. Sure there are a few King Kutter items, but one needs to look them over first before buying. So far, not bad, but not the best. 

I too have had a few JD attachments. And yes, those failed too. A JD-261 finish mower being one of them. Glad the day it finally died and I said good riddance. You name it, it broke on that mad machine. 

I keep saying .... Someday, I'll engineer and make the ultimate multi-3PT attachment in SolidWorks, have it built and not needing to look back at the cheesy ones at the farm stores. I want a hay spear with folding spears, trailer ball, pallet forks, weight bar, and sub-soiler type tools all-in-one universal 3PT tool. The Heavy Hitch is so-so close, but has a few weak points. https://heavyhitch.com/product/heav...r-garden-bedder-hiller-cultivator-attachments. I've seen a clever one sold for a little while in the EU. There is only 1 YT vid left of it. BUT, I plan to take it further.


----------



## Photoman (Jul 7, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> TSC CountryLine is made by King Kutter. They are a low cost solution, not high on the quality list.
> 
> You'll need to get something a bit stronger like https://heavyhitch.com products.
> https://heavyhitch.com/product/ripper-sub-soiler-potato-plow-middle-buster/
> .


Thank you for the thoughtful reply. I appreciate the time you took to share you experience and recommendations.

I have the HH ripper on order already and looking at their tooth bar too


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Photoman said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful reply. I appreciate the time you took to share you experience and recommendations.
> 
> I have the HH ripper on order already and looking at their tooth bar too


Back in the olden-golden days, pre-1988, tractor hardware was much more durable and built like tanks. Most of the time, overkill as tractors were more about the power and iron vs. the compactness and how rugged they look.  

The rear hitch receiver ripper would seem to be the ticket. My Yanmar has a circular receiver. Thus, I'll need a custom interface or a 3PT with the hitch receiver. 

Good for you. Looking forward to your next YT vid with your findings sir.


----------

